# Good vid- Tightness vs Shortness



## Milo (Dec 14, 2015)

Came across this and have to say I had no idea. Might be helpful for others.


----------



## bsw5 (Dec 14, 2015)

I've never heard it put that way before. I've always and I mean always had very tight hamstrings. I've always played sports starting at about age 4 all the way up through college baseball. I can barely touch my toes. I stretch all the time too. I don't know what else to do other than trying to learn how to roll the the muscle out.  One injury I had a bone spur in my elbow that caused a shear tear of my mcl. Dr performed surgery and made the repairs. I was in a half cast for a very long time. I went through pure hell trying to recover range of motion in my right elbow. The physical therapist told me that he had done all he could do and there was no way of getting full range of motion. To this day I still can't bend my right elbow out all the way.


----------

